# Anesthesia and CPT 01967, 01968 and 01969



## iris_shum (Mar 7, 2012)

These codes represent the various stages of anesthesia in a delivery which may result in a hysterectomy. In reporting the anesthesia, when reporting the stages, do we report the provider who spent the greatest number of minutes on the case or the provider who rendered 01968/01969?


----------

